# Pigeon found please help.



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi, found a pigeon in my garden this afternoon, seems unfit to fly as it keeps trying and hitting the doors. Seems healthy walking around, have gave it seeded wholemeal bread and a little pot of water and seems to be eating and drinking fine. Have put a box with kitchen roll in the garden and is now sleeping in there.

I believe this Pigeon is owned, has a tag on its left leg with from what i can see the number 34 but unsure. 

I do not no much about pigeons so any help or advice would be great, do not know who to contact and also worried that there are cats in the area that could harm this bird.

Terri Louise

LOCATION:

Oldbury, Sandwell, B69 2GQ


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Please catch the bird and secure it as it will sucumb to a predator and lack of intervention. Follow the information provided on this link:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


You may be able to find the owner depending on all information available on the band.

Here is a UK link with valuable resources that might help you.


http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentres.htm*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Could you bring the bird inside (even in a garage or shed, if it's not accessible to predators). Not only would it be safe, if kept away from any domestic pets, but also it would not have to use up too much energy in maintaining its body temperature on a cold night (certainly cold where I am!). If you have any wild bird seed, that would also be good for the bird as a temporary measure.

If you can the check the complete band number, in case it is a registered racing pigeon (usually starts with 'GB' and a year), we may be able to point you in the right direction.

The bird may have had an accident, damaging the wing(s), or be ill in some way and weak (nothing you can catch).

Will check if anyone/anyplace around your area who could take him in.


----------



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

thank you for replying i have brought the pigeon inside and put in a larger box but unsure if it will jump out over night. i havent yet been able to get full band number yet but have contact number from pigeon association to call tomorrow. The pigeon seems a little frightened so we will leave him be and contact someone in the morning to try and return him to his home. thank you


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Terrilouise,

Thanks for taking the bird inside.
Not sure if you've tried to make contact with the pigeon association yet but just as a matter of caution can you ask the owner first if the make contact what they intend to do with the bird if they take it back.
The reason is that if it is a homer/racer some owners will put them to sleep if they're sick or injured and unable to race any more.
This isn't always the case but it is best to ask before arranging for them to collect the bird. If they are local and willing to come and fetch the bird then they're ok. If the bird is quite far off it's location then they need to arrange a courier to collect so if they offer to do that, then again they're probably going to treat the bird themselves which is ok.
They are the legal owners so it's up to them what happens to the bird.

You can tell them that you are willing to care for the bird if they don't want it and then we can try and find somewhere for it.

I'm not exactly close but I live in West Midlands and can possibly arrange to get it at some point but may not be able to do so until Saturday. If you speak to the owner let us know what is said and we'll take it from there.

In the meantime follow what John has suggested and keep it warm and provided with seed and water.

Keep us posted on how things go.

Janet


----------



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

HI amyable havent contacted them yet, i need to handle the bird to get a look at the full band number some are hard to see. 
seems to be more alert this morning but still has that puffy look and head tucked in. seems very timid so i am unsure how to handle the bird will get my partner to try.
I'm glad u posted because i never thought of that if it is a racer and i wouldnt want to let it go to an owner that was going to put it to sleep. as soon as i get any information i will post
If any one with tips of handling pigeon for first timers or scared birds would be great thank you.

Terrilouise


----------



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

bird seems underweight can feel breast bones. seems very scared band number is MRPC 12 0334 i dont think this is a racer. please help as i dont paticually want it to go to its owner if this is the condition it is in!


----------



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

picture. any feedback would be great.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Terrilouise

Looks like it comes from a member of Midland Roller Pigeo Club. This is the contact stuff on the web for who I assume is the club secretary:

MRPC MIDLAND ROLLER PIGEON CLUB. Mr. N. D. Hackett, 210 Stourbridge Road, Halesowen, West Midlands. 

So, a performing pigeon quite local to you.


----------



## Terrilouise (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks to all PP for helping i have contacted the club and their finding the member so hopfully will be home in no time  

Terri Louise


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

What a pretty bird. I'm glad it's not a racer actually as it stands a much better chance that the owner will be pleased to have it back.

It's obviously got lost when out for a free fly and with the weather we've had these birds don't know how to live in the wild, it's really struggling to survive out there. So glad it found you.

I hope the owner gets in touch soon.

Janet


----------

